
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on multiple jobs? - ziikutv
Hello friends,<p>I am a recent graduate, employed full time at a startup. Since I have not started a family, I do have some spare time on my hands. This is a rare&#x2F;short opportunity as I believe when I have kids, I would like to give them a lot of my time.<p>I was wondering what are your thoughts about doing contract&#x2F;part-time work during the week in evenings?<p>Would I simply burn myself out?<p>My goal here, other than having more income, is to learn as much as I can. I believe the best way for me to do this would be to work on &quot;real world&quot; projects.<p>Note: I am a person that prefers full transparency so, if I end up doing something like this... I would have made all parties aware of the situation.
======
meaninglessname
Don't. You'll spread yourself too thinly. You'll be too tired to be at your
best at your day job... and they probably wouldn't agree anyway for that
reason. Part of learning requires TIME, REST, and REFLECTION. You are trying
to rush this. Life isn't like university where lessons are clearly laid out
for the student taking courses.

~~~
ziikutv
Thanks, really appreciate you signing up to give me a response.

I won't then. I will stick to contributing to open source and asking for more
challenging tasks at work.

------
borplk
Would I simply burn myself out? Yes, don't do it. It's a very bad idea.

